# Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Chief Cigar Review - Nice cool woodsy flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I let mine rest in cello at 62% in my humi. It looked good like corojo should, well made, mild farm smell prelight. Draw a bit firm prelight, but...

Read the full review here: Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Chief Cigar Review - Nice cool woodsy flavor


----------

